# Speedcubing is Illuminati



## matty (Sep 24, 2014)

How has this only just been seen??


----------



## Randomno (Sep 24, 2014)

DUN DUN DUN!!!

I want Illuminati Pyraminx stickers.


----------



## matty (Sep 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> DUN DUN DUN!!!
> 
> I want Illuminati Pyraminx stickers.



OMG SAME!!


----------



## G2013 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, that are just some coincidendes.

If you want, you can do this with almost anything.

On the third day of March of 1933 an earthquake ocurred, at the Sanriku coast. Sanriku is 7 letters long, and if we add the numbers of the date 3/3/1933 we get 22.
2x2=4
7-4=3

Oh my god!!... Do you see?


----------



## kcl (Sep 24, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Well, that are just some coincidendes.
> 
> If you want, you can do this with almost anything.
> 
> ...



ITS ILLUMINATI


----------



## CHJ (Sep 24, 2014)

the truth has been spoken!


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd assume it's inspired by this vid:


----------



## matty (Sep 24, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> I'd assume it's inspired by this vid:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9RkCTsnb8o



Maybe


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 24, 2014)

Uh oh, someone's using numerology. Bad news bears.


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 25, 2014)

i knew it all along


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 25, 2014)

the Canadian record is 6.66seconds. This time is composed of 3 units. The Illuminati headquarters must be Canadian Cubing.


----------



## Julian (Sep 25, 2014)

Ross The Boss said:


> the Canadian record is 6.66seconds. This time is composed of 3 units. The Illuminati headquarters must be Canadian Cubing.


Louis beat that actually


----------



## Randomno (Sep 25, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> I'd assume it's inspired by this vid:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9RkCTsnb8o



I think those types of videos are pretty common and called MLG or something.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I think those types of videos are pretty common and called MLG or something.



They're called montage parodies, and they're awesome. Checkout this subreddit -- http://www.reddit.com/r/montageparodies . It's hilarious. 

Also, someone on /r/cubers submitted this.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 25, 2014)

We've been rumbled.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 26, 2014)

Julian said:


> Louis beat that actually



u wot m8??? i knew i was out of the loop, but i didnt realize i was THAT loopless...


----------



## CuberM (Oct 5, 2014)

It's not like we see Illuminati all around in our every day lives. ∆∆∆


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 5, 2014)

Isn't the equation actually equal to -3?

(3+3) - 3 + (3-3) = 3


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 5, 2014)

Wait... I am illuminati...
At ABHC 2014 I got a 6.66 average in pyra in the first round. I am 6th in Britain for pyra single, I came 6th in the 2rd round and final of pyra. 6,6,6.
That is 3 digits.
I have also competed in 6x6x6
6x6x6 is 3 digits.
My first 6x6x6 solve at Oxford 2014 + my first 2x2 solve at Oxford 2014 = 6:66
6:66 is 3 digits.
3x3 divided by 3= 3. I am illuminati.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm surprised that nobody has made a joke about Half-Life yet


----------



## KongShou (Oct 5, 2014)

Speedcubing => 11 letters => 11 is a number => 3 is also a number => 3+0=3 => 3 sides in a triangle => Illuminati is triangle => is Illuminati


----------

